# can't update or install xmms



## pippo (Jun 4, 2010)

error (gmake):

```
No rule to make target 'decode_i586.lo', needed by 'libmpg123.la'
```
x(
It worked before having to update everything...
so, everything got updated... except... 

It seems to be more and more screwy to update and/or install programs...


----------



## aragon (Jun 5, 2010)

I recommend multimedia/audacious instead.  xmms is old as the hills.


----------



## hydra (Jun 6, 2010)

If everything else fails, try to install xmms via the packages.


----------

